# 30 gallon bowfront dimensions?



## 210 transition (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a 34 gallon bow front, ( I have never heard of a straight 30 gallon bowfront) Anyway the foot print of mine is 10 x 30 with the center coming out to 15", it is also 20" tall


----------



## dakotaice (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks for the reply!

I'm thinking it is actually a 29 gallon bowfront. There are some results on google when I look that up, but aboslutely none on the 30 bowfront.

Any help on a 29 gallon bowfront dimensions?


----------



## WeedCali (Jun 21, 2010)

I think its the same dimensions as a 20H but a little taller. dont quote me on that.

i have a 36 bow


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I think you could negotiate a better price on that tank and stand, unless they are virtually new, and very high quality. In this economy people are lucky when they can sell their old tanks at any price, let alone for that much.


----------



## dakotaice (Apr 8, 2006)

This tank is ACTUALLY 26 gallons. I figured this out via petco's site. Brand new from Petco the tank and stand are 120 dollars, and this guy won't budge from 85. Ick.

I found another ad for a 29 gallon glass tank for 30. This woman also won't budge. It's just the tank, an "older model" tank. The trim is the tacky wood texture.


----------



## Satirica (Oct 3, 2005)

I am finding craigslist complete 55G aquariums running $100. Not when they first put the ad up, but in a few weeks. A 120G with eheim pro II and a T5 fixture went for $300 a couple of weeks ago. Different areas support different prices, but I'd really look a while.


----------



## WeedCali (Jun 21, 2010)

I would go for the $30 29G personally. just paint the trim black.


----------

